# Loc-on stands



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Going to loc on's this year. What brand do you guys recommend along with climbing sticks?


----------



## jaw216 (Sep 13, 2005)

If you have a academy near ive bought a couple of the HAWK brands they carry and they are real comfortable and sturdy. I think the price is around 150 but if you watch them you can get them around 120.


----------



## Fishdog187 (May 25, 2016)

*Fish dog*

:texasflag
Twisted Timber!!! Goes on any tree no matter how crooked.


----------



## Wrobo (May 8, 2013)

Academy in Houston- Hawk climbing sticks 100.00.ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


----------

